# Engine plans



## Jerr46 (May 8, 2022)

Does any know where I can get plans for a V8 engine?


----------



## stevehuckss396 (May 8, 2022)

How small? There is the Eric Whittle V8. It's an aero engine that is fired by glow plug. About as small as it gets.

The Little Demon V8 is a bit bigger. It's more conventional in that it runs on gasoline, fired by actual sparkplugs using a distributor.

There are a couple larger yet including the challenger, the Black Widow, and the shillings.


----------



## gbritnell (May 8, 2022)

I have drawings for a flathead V8 engine


----------



## davidyat (May 9, 2022)

*You might want to try Bazmak's Cirrus 8 cylinder. I built one and it was fun.






						Cirrus V8 rotary valve engine build 2x scale up
					

After i finished the 3 cyl rotary engine i wanted something bigger and more taxing.I downloaded the drws ,many thanks to Chuck Fellows Again i wanted to make changes 1 I scaled up the drgs /dims x 2 and nudged a few things to suit 2 I plan to fit ball brgs to the 2 outer posns  And a split brass...




					www.homemodelenginemachinist.com
				




Grasshopper*


----------



## Harglo (May 9, 2022)

Jerr46 said:


> Does any know where I can get plans for a V8 engine?


JE Howell has V-8 plans along with others.
Harvey


----------

